# My Jupiter 2 Interior in progress pics



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi every one!
I recently got a new digital camera,So i thought i would post some in progress pics of my J2 interior.
It is not finished,Nothing is glued in place yet,No decal placement yet,And the camera picked up a bit of dust on the floor
I used Tamiya spray in the rattle can for just about every thing in the interior,Along with a small amount of Testors Model master bottle paint for some of the small detailing.There was a LOT of masking off of parts involved with this baby, But i'm pretty happy with the results.
I still need to do a bit more dry brush detailing of some wall sections, Along with finishing up detailing the front cockpit control panels,Which are not installed yet,And the three viewport computers.Please note,The three computers in the viewport are not glued in place yet,So they don't look flush.
I just installed them for the pictures.
As time permits, I do as much work as possible on this kit,And hopefully it will be finished up before summer.
I really have enjoyed working on this kit,And please feel free to post comments,I know my work is no way near the quality of most modelers here,Or the fantastic work done by the gent from Japan,But i'm getting better I've said it before,But thanks Moebius for making such a fantastic and highly detailed kit of my favorite scifi saucer:thumbsup::thumbsup:Well the files were to big to upload here,So i had to use another hoster.I planned on posting more pics,So hopefully later, I'll add more!
http://img156.imageshack.us/g/sany0054tf.jpg/


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been finding a little time here and there really keeps the build moving along and before you know it, huge amounts will be done and the process will snowball from there.

ps. If you're attaching the photos thru hobbytalk, then there are going to be file size limitations. If they're uploaded elsewhere, then simply linking them should prove no problem.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Looking good, SB.

Model Man - he can insert those pictures directly, but they're very high resolution so they'd be embedded at full size and we wouldn't be able to view them very well.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

spocks beard said:


> Hi every one!
> I recently got a new digital camera,So i thought i would post some in progress pics of my J2 interior.
> It is not finished,Nothing is glued in place yet,No decal placement yet,And the camera picked up a bit of dust on the floor
> I used Tamiya spray in the rattle can for just about every thing in the interior,Along with a small amount of Testors Model master bottle paint for some of the small detailing.There was a LOT of masking off of parts involved with this baby, But i'm pretty happy with the results.
> ...





Model Man said:


> I've been finding a little time here and there really keeps the build moving along and before you know it, huge amounts will be done and the process will snowball from there.
> 
> ps. If you're attaching the photos thru hobbytalk, then there are going to be file size limitations. If they're uploaded elsewhere, then simply linking them should prove no problem.


I know what you mean, Any time i start back up again with this kit, The time goes by quickly & I get a lot done.I would eventually like to get the fusion core/Dome light set. Thanks for the help with the files! They were way to big to upload here, So i used another host.I'll post more soon.


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

Man, I'm really loving all the different but neat build ups of the JII here! But with every build, I keep coming up with more questions. You used a white (or lighter color) for the window frame which is different from the the hull while other pics here are hard to tell if they just used the same color or not. Yours looks great but which way is correct to the show?

And I have to ask, what hull color did you use?


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

I think what you did so far looks very good...very neatly done. I think getting the paint job to look neat and sharp is the most critical step and probably the toughest thing to do. It is for me.
Also, I think it's a nice touch having that Jupiter 2 framed bluprint behind the model. That makes a fine display!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Darkstar said:


> Man, I'm really loving all the different but neat build ups of the JII here! But with every build, I keep coming up with more questions. You used a white (or lighter color) for the window frame which is different from the the hull while other pics here are hard to tell if they just used the same color or not. Yours looks great but which way is correct to the show?
> 
> And I have to ask, what hull color did you use?


Hi! The outer hull/Viewport area has not been primered or painted yet:tongue:
None of the exterior has been painted yet, I just added the exterior pics to show the interior looking inside the viewport. The paint i will be using on the outer hull sections/viewport will be Tamiya mica silver.Also, I haven't installed any of the clear windows as yet.I'll probably use Tamiya white primer for the outer hull.I'll keep posting pics as i get closer to finishing up.Thanks for the compliments, Cheers!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Darkstar said:


> Man, I'm really loving all the different but neat build ups of the JII here! But with every build, I keep coming up with more questions. You used a white (or lighter color) for the window frame which is different from the the hull while other pics here are hard to tell if they just used the same color or not. Yours looks great but which way is correct to the show?
> 
> And I have to ask, what hull color did you use?


Hi! The outer hull/Viewport has not been primered or painted yet:tongue:
None of the exterior has been painted yet, I just added the exterior pics to show the interior looking from the outside through the viewport. The paint i will be using on the outer hull sections/viewport area will be Tamiya mica silver.Also, I haven't installed any of the clear windows as yet.I'll probably use Tamiya white primer for the outer hull.I'll keep posting pics as i get closer to finishing up. Cheers!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Dave in RI said:


> I think what you did so far looks very good...very neatly done. I think getting the paint job to look neat and sharp is the most critical step and probably the toughest thing to do. It is for me.
> Also, I think it's a nice touch having that Jupiter 2 framed bluprint behind the model. That makes a fine display!


Dave, thanks for the complements! when the kit is finished it will be displayed exactly where you see it. minus the box.The blueprint on the wall is a nice touch,And was one of two blueprints i got from the old ICONS company that folded years ago.I got the blueprints,But not the actual J2 replica.:freak:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Spocks beard,

you probably have thought of this already, but you should snip down the pins that hold the clear windshield into the top of the frame (at least cut them flush to the clear piece)

the rest of your build looks so sharp and clean, that that little details stands out when you look thru the main window.

really nice work, there


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> Looking good, SB.
> 
> Model Man - he can insert those pictures directly, but they're very high resolution so they'd be embedded at full size and we wouldn't be able to view them very well.


Thank you sir for the complements!
I plan on eventually posting some of my other Moebius kits along with a few others.I'm still learning how to work this new camera & upload the pics:freak:


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Spocks beard,
> 
> you probably have thought of this already, but you should snip down the pins that hold the clear windshield into the top of the frame (at least cut them flush to the clear piece)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words!
I haven't thought about the viewport yet, But that is something i'll check on before installing the clear window insert.I know exactly what you mean,And the pins do stick out a little bit to much when looking at the viewport head on.There were a couple pins i had to trim down in the interior before gluing.One issue was the four ladder wrung sets.Some pins were to long.


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

spocks beard said:


> Hi! The outer hull/Viewport has not been primered or painted yet:tongue:
> None of the exterior has been painted yet, I just added the exterior pics to show the interior looking from the outside through the viewport. The paint i will be using on the outer hull sections/viewport area will be Tamiya mica silver.Also, I haven't installed any of the clear windows as yet.I'll probably use Tamiya white primer for the outer hull.I'll keep posting pics as i get closer to finishing up. Cheers!


Ha! Ya got me, it looks great unpainted anyway! Man, that looks like a great kit, can't wait to check it our for myself! I hope to get mine in tomorrow. 

You guys certainly convinced me on the Tamiya Mica Silver, from all the builds I've seen here, it looks spot on! :thumbsup:

Looking forward to seeing those pics!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Darkstar said:


> Ha! Ya got me, it looks great unpainted anyway! Man, that looks like a great kit, can't wait to check it our for myself! I hope to get mine in tomorrow.
> 
> You guys certainly convinced me on the Tamiya Mica Silver, from all the builds I've seen here, it looks spot on! :thumbsup:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing those pics!


Darkstar, you will love this kit.
just take your time with it,as you can see it has a LOT of pieces.
I'm a snail at modeling,But that can also be a good thing.
although i don't always have a lot of free time any way.
Tamiya is an excellent paint and so far i have notta issues with it. Enjoy your J2 kit when you get it:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Really nice! Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## etwd (Apr 21, 2010)

How funny!!

The picture w/ the 'Icons' blueprint in the background is hilarious! That's the exact same blueprint - that thief - sent me. 

Guess I'll frame it too.

Nice build-up!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

etwd said:


> How funny!!
> 
> The picture w/ the 'Icons' blueprint in the background is hilarious! That's the exact same blueprint - that thief - sent me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the complement!
Regarding the blueprint, I originally intended on displaying the Icons model undernieth of it.I framed it back in 1997 or 98 whenever it was sent to me,Along with a letter telling me to expect the J2 model very soon.
After another month of waiting,I called their office only to find the phone was conveniantly disconnected. I don't think any one actually got their models from this outfit, But at least now i can display a nice J2 under it,And it only took 13 years:freak:


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

OH MY GOSH.........I was sent that blueprint as well along with a promise that my ship was being built and soon to follow as well........obviously he was just buying time. what a small world......Mine came in a tube and should be somewhere in my house . But the thought of being burned takes the desire from me to look for it........I paid $450.00 for that poster....which was about half of of the total cost.Thank goodness I never paid the balance.


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

BTW ......congratulations Spock!!!and to your beard as well.....that's a great build you have there.


----------



## etwd (Apr 21, 2010)

XMAN64 said:


> OH MY GOSH.........I was sent that blueprint as well along with a promise that my ship was being built and soon to follow as well........obviously he was just buying time. what a small world......Mine came in a tube and should be somewhere in my house . But the thought of being burned takes the desire from me to look for it........I paid $450.00 for that poster....which was about half of of the total cost.Thank goodness I never paid the balance.


What's REALLY peculiar to me is that Moebius is making the EXACT ship that Icons promised 13-years ago (metal J2). Even the cost is relatively the same! ($1,100.00). I wonder if Jim Key is secretly involved in this build-up?? 

http://www.angelfire.com/mi/JohnnyrumsRecPages/j2update.html


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

etwd said:


> What's REALLY peculiar to me is that Moebius is making the EXACT ship that Icons promised 13-years ago (metal J2). Even the cost is relatively the same! ($1,100.00). I wonder if Jim Key is secretly involved in this build-up??
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/mi/JohnnyrumsRecPages/j2update.html


I can assure you he isn't.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

etwd said:


> What's REALLY peculiar to me is that Moebius is making the EXACT ship that Icons promised 13-years ago (metal J2). Even the cost is relatively the same! ($1,100.00). I wonder if Jim Key is secretly involved in this build-up??
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/mi/JohnnyrumsRecPages/j2update.html


I don't know if Jim Key is involved with the metal J2 version by Moebius, But you can rest assured this one will get released.
Actually some of the Icons stuff did make it out to the customers.
I know the first season Lost in space lazor pistals, a FEW B9 robots along with a few different Star Wars models made it out, And the quality wasn't to bad.
I almost bought the lazor pistal on QVC way back when Jonathan Harris was a special quest.And i believe he had autographed the QVC supplys.There was only one Icons J2 that ever got built,And the guy that runs Uncle Odies collectables web page has it.It's pretty beat up looking now, But could have been a very cool piece.Here is a link to the Icons J2 prototype.
http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/lis-j2/00001.html


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ron Gross said:


> I can assure you he isn't.


Just in case anyone has the wrong idea, Jim Key *wasn't* involved in any way in the Icons fiasco other than being hired to make the J2 prototype. That was the end of his involvement with them.
I too was burned by those thieves, but a few things they offered actually made it to customers-a few robots and a few laser pistols and thats it.
I wonder what ever became of Jim Latta? Did he enter the Witness Protection Program? There were many people wanting to do harm to him in those days.


----------



## etwd (Apr 21, 2010)

Both Jims were invoived, I can assure you.

My problem with Key is that he was the one that continued to mislead me the entire time. Both had ample to do with the fraud commited.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

etwd said:


> Both Jims were invoived, I can assure you.
> 
> My problem with Key is that he was the one that continued to mislead me the entire time. Both had ample to do with the fraud commited.


Jim Latta had a partner that was the real perp here. You may be mistaking him for Jim Key. When I ordered my J2 ( for $500) this guy kept pressuring me to buy a second one, but luckily I didn't. In fact when I got my card statement he went ahead and charged me for 2 ships. I had to get that charge cancelled which he finally agreed to do. I had to have an attorney call him and make him cancel that 2nd charge. And when you'd call the office he'd be the guy that was answering the calls. I can't remember his name but it wasn't Jim Key.
I was trying to get Jim Key involved in an animated show, being he was an artist and animator of reknown, but he was already involved with Titanic by that time.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Guys, I see there are other members here besides me that got ripped by the Icons theives,And believe me i feel bad for every one of you.
When i placed my order for my jupiter 2 from them, i had already seen some of their product for sale on notible places like QVC & the like.
QVC even had Jonathan Harris as a guest promoter when they were selling the lazor pistols.While i know none of the cast from LIS was involved in the corrupt goings on with Icons,I figured if the cast is involved with promoting them they were a legitimate outfit.I may have gotten the two jims confused myself,And the one i was thinking of was Jim Latta,But we probably will never know for sure.
Any ways,This thread was originally about my Moebius J2 work in progress,And i don't want it to get locked.I appreciate every ones kind complements on the work done so far,And you all are welcome to post comments on all of my topics.
I think the next pics i post here of my J2 will be without the blueprint in the back ground


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

I was completely unaware of this Icons fiasco. Did they file for bankruptsy and basically leave everyone twisting in the wind, or was there proven criminal activity?
Geez, and I really like that J2 blueprint too. What a shame


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Nice work you've done there spocks beard. :thumbsup: I see so many beaut jobs done out there with the J2's by you blokes and mate your build so far is right up there with them. 

I'm still being a bit of a coward with mine as I'm not really ready to commit to starting it... 

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow! Your build is really progressing and looks very crisp and clean! Nice work! I'm stil in the infant stages and moving slow, but what a great kit isn't it?! After all these years,it truly is a pleasure to see and build the J2 in all it's glory! Keep those pics coming! I'm enjoying yur build progress!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments on this build AJ & Tim!
I have some free time,So i am doing some detailing of those three front computer banks that sit in front of the viewport.
I had already gotten the primary color,& just finished painting the fronts flat black.I think they will be dry enough tonite to brush in the control buttons with silver or aluminumum.Next i'm thinking about how i can detail the clear circuit panels that sit next to the gyro.Hopefully i'll have just about the rest of the interior finished this weekend,& i can post some more pics.
I still want to light the interior & fusion core,So i really need to check around soon, But just want to finish the interior So i can set it aside and work on the outer hull. And Aj hope to see some pics of your J2 soon mate:thumbsup:


----------

